# Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Mai 2014)

*Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Guten Morgen lieber Gamer,

laut mehren Quellen soll Google/YouTube die online Streamig Plattform Twitch.tv gekauft haben und zwar für gerade mal eine 1 Milliarde US-Doller. Damit wäre das die zweite Video Plattform die Google nun sein eigen-nennen darf nach dem es YouTube im Jahre 2006 für 1.65 Millarden US-Doller gekauft hat. Aber laut andren Quellen sei das ganze noch im Gespräch und noch nicht unter Dach und Fach, es gibt auch noch keine Stellungnahme von beiden seiten. Aber mit einer Stellungsnahme von Google und Twitch ist sicherlich im laufe des Tages zurechnen.


_Update:_

Laut Wall Street Journal ist Google und Twitch.tv noch im Gespräch über dem Kauf.




> _Die Gespräche sind in einem frühen Stadium, und ein Geschäft nicht unmittelbar bevorsteht._



_Persönliche:_


Ich selber hoffe das alles so bleibt und Twitch eine Tochterfirma wird denn als Deutscher auf YouTube zu Streamen ist leider nicht gestatte (GEMA sei dank). Wenn aber Twitch in YT auf geht dann wars das für mich und viele andre Twitcher. Aber mal abwarten was sich da tut


Meine Quelle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_WteJgHwI8
Original-Quelle: http://kotaku.com/report-youtube-is-buying-twitch-for-1-billion-1578241076


----------



## Goyoma (19. Mai 2014)

Hätte ich nicht erwartet! :o

Eigenartig, aber wenn sie was damit anfangen können


----------



## keinnick (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

"Nur" 1 Milliarde? Das ist ja geradezu ein Schnäppchen, wenn man bedenkt welche Summen sonst so über die Theke wandern. Ich wette das Ding wird einverleibt und in YT integriert.


----------



## IluBabe (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Watn Dreck. Nungut den Twitchgründern mag man es verzeihen sich ihren Bonus abzuholen. Nur als Nutzer/Zuschauer ist es halt ein Minusgeschäft.



keinnick schrieb:


> "Nur" 1 Milliarde? Das ist ja geradezu ein Schnäppchen, wenn man bedenkt welche Summen sonst so über die Theke wandern. Ich wette das Ding wird einverleibt und in YT integriert.


Allein wenn die Meisterschaften von Lol übertagen sind da ne halbe bis ne Million Leute auf Twitch um die zu schauen. Das wäre ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Mist, das sehe ich als schlecht an, so wie es jetzt ist ist es gut, ein neuer Mitspieler der seine Investition wieder einspielen muss kann nur schlechtes bewirken, wir müssen uns wohl bald mehr Werbung einstellen, hoffentlich blockt dies ABP weiter


----------



## keinnick (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Allein wenn die Meisterschaften von Lol übertagen sind da ne halbe bis ne Million Leute auf Twitch um die zu schauen. Das wäre ein Schnäppchen.



Das weiß ich nicht, denn ich kenne weder die Traffickosten noch die Werbeeinnahmen pro User um diese gegenüber zu stellen und kann daher nicht bewerten ob das Ganze ein Schnäppchen ist.

 Allerdings sagt mir der gesunde Menschenverstand, dass das Ganze auch bei "nur" 1 Milliarde kein Schnäppchen ist. Das sind solche Übernahmen selten. Ansonsten hätten die Inhaber keine Gründe das Ganze zum "Schnäppchenpreis" zu verkaufen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Mai 2014)

Interessant, über zu viel Werbung beschweren und dann nen adblocker benutzen, genau deswegen kommt ja soviel werbung und wenn man sich nicht in der Lage sieht 15 Sekunden Werbung zu gucken, um den Streamer seiner Wahl zu unterstützen sollte man es ganz lassen. Ich hoffe jedenfalls dass die twitch nicht verkaufen weil die Entwicklung die Yt eingeschlagen hat, gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.  Ich denke aber nicht dass sie twich mit Yt verbinden obwohl es recht logisch erscheinen würde. Mal schauen, aber sobald google da seine Finger im spiel hat wird es bestimmt nicht sonderlich gut für die Plattform sein, obwohl das auch wieder definitons Sache ist.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6445084 schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, das sehe ich als schlecht an, so wie es jetzt ist ist es gut, ein neuer Mitspieler der seine Investition wieder einspielen muss kann nur schlechtes bewirken, wir müssen uns wohl bald mehr Werbung einstellen, hoffentlich blockt dies ABP weiter


 
Kleiner Tipp schau dann einfach die Streams von kleinern Leute die keine Parner sind dabekommst auch keine Werbung 
Sind dann zwar villt nicht so gut aber wirst keine werbung bekommen.


Darf ja leider für meinen Kanal keine Werbung machen


----------



## DarkMo (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

was is denn dieses twitch überhaupt? also ich hab mitbekommen, dass man da irgendwas streamen kann, aber ging das nich auch über yt? oder verwechsel ich da was? ^^ ihr seht schon, so videos guggen is nich meins und ich hab 0 plan davon xD


----------



## Icephoen1x (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Ist mir eigentlich egal was mit twitch passiert. Ich spiele lieber selber als anderen Leuten die ich nich mal kenne beim Spielen zuzuschauen. Das einzige mal das ich auf twitch war war als ich mir die twitchplayspokemon aktion angeschaut hab, und das waren nur 5 minuten. Ich mag da ja ein bisschen oldschool sein aber für mich ist der ganze lets play/streaming hype nur ne modeerscheinung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*



Icephoen1x schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich egal was mit twitch passiert. Ich spiele lieber selber als anderen Leuten die ich nich mal kenne beim Spielen zuzuschauen. Das einzige mal das ich auf twitch war war als ich mir die twitchplayspokemon aktion angeschaut hab, und das waren nur 5 minuten. Ich mag da ja ein bisschen oldschool sein aber für mich ist der ganze lets play/streaming hype nur ne modeerscheinung.


 


Naja gibt halt Leute die selber nicht Zocken wollen oder einfach keine Kohle für ein Spiel habe oder genug Rechenpower etc. Die gründe sind mannigfaltig


----------



## DOcean (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

eben auf Heise:

Google will angeblich Video-Streamingdienst Twitch übernehmen | heise online


----------



## Fexzz (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Oh. Gut. Dann gibts zukünftig also

"This channel has been shut down due to a copyright infringement"

oder

"Please sign in with your google+ account to be able to chat"

Rip in peace twitcherino

Das einzig positive dass ich dem ganzen abgewinnen kann ist, dass Googles Infrastruktur deutlich mächiger ist als die von den bisherigen Twitch Betreibern, was vielleicht bedeuten könnte dass Twitch endlich mal dauerhaft sauber läuft und der dämliche Delay wieder entfernt wird.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Ich hoffe, dass allgemein jetzt mehr öffentliches Interesse dem esport zugute kommt. Twitch ist bei mir schon seit Jahren die Seite, wo ich verschiedenste Turniere verfolge(davor wars Own3D ) Und ich bin nicht der Einzige! Bei der LCS waren allen im Riot Stream teilweise mehr als 350.00 Leute dabei.

Das nächste große Ding wird das Dota2 Turnier "The International" 
The International - Dota 2 Championships
Aktuell sind da $5,8 Mio. Preisgeld drinnen. Natürlich wird das alles auch auf Twitch gestreamt. Spätestens da müssen sich auch unsere großen Medien(TV&Radio) sich damit auseinandersetzen, denn das kann man nicht ignorieren.

Und was die 5,8 Mio angeht, das wird locker noch auf 10 Mio. steigen, denn vorgestern warens noch $40.000 weniger. Achja: alleine der Gewinner bekommt 50% des Preispools ;P


----------



## der-sack88 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Naja, so viel wird das nicht mehr steigen, zumindest nicht, wenn sie nach den anpassbaren Gebäuden nichts anderes mehr bieten. Die 6 Millionen sind schon verdammt viel und damit hat wohl keiner gerechnet.

Wenn sich Twitch dadurch tatsächlich verschlechtern sollte, dürfte das Valve ziemlich in die Karten spielen. Der Absatz an Tickets für die Turniere Abseits des TI würden steigen, damit auch die Preisgelder und die Bedeutung von Dota2 bzw. E-Sport im allgemeinen. Mal schauen wie das wird.

Aber den Chat dürfen sie unter keinen Umständen ändern. Das ist einfach pures Gold. Zehntausende, die einfach mal kollektiv den Verstand ausschalten und Mist spamen. Der Twitch-Chat ist dermaßen hohl, dass es unglaublich Spaß macht, selbst mal ******* zu sein. Kappa pls no copy pasterino

Und an die Leute, die meinen Streamen sei immer langweilig: natürlich sind diese Let's Plays absoluter Bockmist. Einem Medium das zu nehmen, was es zu anderen abgrenzt, ist absolut dämlich. Ein Spiel ohne Interaktivität ist doch genau so langweilig wie ein Film ohne Bild. Aber es gibt immer wieder Streams, die es sich lohnt zu gucken. Aktuell verfolge ich nebenher (viel zu lange) den Lounge-Stream des GDStudio zu den TI4-Qualifiers. Der ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür, wie man mit Spielen unterhalten kann. Und auch E-Sport auf Twitch ist ab und zu was feines, das fünfte Spiel vom Grand Final des TI3 letztes Jahr z.B. wahr so unfassbar spannend...


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Mai 2014)

Naja, als WoT-Spieler gucke ich sehr gerne Quickybaby. Man kann sich durchaus ein paar hilfreiche Taktiken usw abschauen oder hat Unterhaltung wenn man mal alleine was zocken will und einfach im Hintergrund Gelaber von nem sympathischen Typen hören will^^ ich gucke teils lieber den Stream als selbst zu zocken denn da hat man nicht selbst den Frust


----------



## Fexzz (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Naja, so viel wird das nicht mehr steigen, zumindest nicht, wenn sie nach den anpassbaren Gebäuden nichts anderes mehr bieten. Die 6 Millionen sind schon verdammt viel und damit hat wohl keiner gerechnet.
> 
> Wenn sich Twitch dadurch tatsächlich verschlechtern sollte, dürfte das Valve ziemlich in die Karten spielen. Der Absatz an Tickets für die Turniere Abseits des TI würden steigen, damit auch die Preisgelder und die Bedeutung von Dota2 bzw. E-Sport im allgemeinen. Mal schauen wie das wird.
> 
> ...


 
Neues Compendium Strechgoal: 1 Billion Dollar - Buy Twitch from YouTube Kappa


----------



## Rollora (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*



keinnick schrieb:


> "Nur" 1 Milliarde? Das ist ja geradezu ein Schnäppchen, wenn man bedenkt welche Summen sonst so über die Theke wandern. Ich wette das Ding wird einverleibt und in YT integriert.


Jepp. Facebook hat auch 19 Milliarden für ein "Chatprogramm" gezahlt





Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Interessant, über zu viel Werbung  beschweren und dann nen adblocker benutzen, genau deswegen kommt ja  soviel werbung und wenn man sich nicht in der Lage sieht 15 Sekunden  Werbung zu gucken, um den Streamer seiner Wahl zu unterstützen sollte  man es ganz lassen. Ich hoffe jedenfalls dass die twitch nicht verkaufen  weil die Entwicklung die Yt eingeschlagen hat, gefällt mir überhaupt  nicht.  Ich denke aber nicht dass sie twich mit Yt verbinden obwohl es  recht logisch erscheinen würde. Mal schauen, aber sobald google da seine  Finger im spiel hat wird es bestimmt nicht sonderlich gut für die  Plattform sein, obwohl das auch wieder definitons Sache ist.


 wenn sie es mit der Infrastruktur von YT verbinden ist das gut.
Das  wäre dann das letzte Mal gewesen, dass ein WCS Finale keiner schaun kann  und man erst bei Stephanos Twitter Account vorbeischauen muss, wie das  Spiel ausgegangen ist...


----------



## IluBabe (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*



Icephoen1x schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich egal was mit twitch passiert. Ich spiele lieber selber als anderen Leuten die ich nich mal kenne beim Spielen zuzuschauen. Das einzige mal das ich auf twitch war war als ich mir die twitchplayspokemon aktion angeschaut hab, und das waren nur 5 minuten. Ich mag da ja ein bisschen oldschool sein aber für mich ist der ganze lets play/streaming hype nur ne modeerscheinung.


 
Nunja irgendwelchen Leuten zuzuschauen ist wohl uninteressant. Bei Turnieren zu bestimmten Spielen sieht es dann schon anders aus. Wer im Hobby ein Spiel gern spielt und sehen mag wie die "Profis" sich schlagen, wenn es um Titel geht, da macht das dann schon sinn. Mit dem Argument, es wäre ein Hype, hat man auch Fussball, Tennis und so weiter belegt. Und wie schaut es heute aus? Tausende strömen in Stadions der Steuerzahler blecht. Die Fernsehübertragungen sind Millionen wert. E-Sports mag heute noch nicht so weit verbreitet sein, aber mal ehrlich wieviel "älter" Leute sind aktive Spieler. Mit jedem Jahr das voran schreitet wird die Zielgruppe älter und junges Volk wächst nach. In 30 doer 50 Jahren könnte dann mehr Publikum den neuesten Cracks zujubeln die ein Online Spiel spielen als eine Curling-Meisterschaft zu verfolgen.

BTW war die LOL Challanger Series in NA schon einem Brause Hersteller mit "0" punkt gesponsored. Also selbst die großen interessieren sich dort Werbung zu platzieren undabhängig von ADs. Dazu kommt das Deutschland dem ganzen wohl stark hinterher hinkt. In Asien ist das nochmal ein anderes Kaliber.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Gibts eigentlich noch etwas was sich Google und Facebook nicht unter den Nagel reissen? Die Monopole wachsen, das gefällt mir alles ganz und gar nicht. Wann werden wohl die ersten Spieleentwickler etc kommen?


----------



## Seabound (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

GEiler Kauf! Gratulation Google!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. Mai 2014)

Das wird sich für Google mehr als auszahlen!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Ist Twitch.tv nicht "quasi" konkurrenzlos bei den Livestreams von Spielen ?
Zumindest habe ich dies so mitbekommen, wo andere von anderen Plattformen als Zwerge bzw belanglos gegenüber Twitch gesprochen haben.
Ich war ja früher auf einer anderen Plattform unterwegs, und bin erst zu Twitch gewechselt als diese schließen musste wegen zu starke Konkurrenz seitens Twitch.


----------



## Lt.Ford (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Was denn nun?
Threadtitel: "... kauft ..."
Inhalt: "angeblich ..."

Der Inhalt stimmt natürlich, der Titel daher nicht.


----------



## Sepulzera (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Ich denke nicht, dass Twitch in Youtube reingefummelt wird.
Stattdessen werden diverse Schnittstellen bereitgestellt, um das Streamen über den YouTube - Kanal (in Verbindung mit Twitch) zu erleichtern.

Für Google wäre das auf alle Fälle ein Riesengeschäft!


----------



## -Ultima- (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Dieses Google... es ist überall und nervt nur noch.


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. Mai 2014)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> Dieses Google... es ist überall und nervt nur noch.



Was ist mit apple die machen das gleiche! Also warum regst du dich auf.


----------



## Aldrearic (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Facebook ebenfalls. Sind ja alles die gleichen Datensaver, überwacher etc.


----------



## unre4l (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Interessant, über zu viel Werbung beschweren und dann nen adblocker benutzen, genau deswegen kommt ja soviel werbung und wenn man sich nicht in der Lage sieht 15 Sekunden Werbung zu gucken, um den Streamer seiner Wahl zu unterstützen sollte man es ganz lassen. Ich hoffe jedenfalls dass die twitch nicht verkaufen weil die Entwicklung die Yt eingeschlagen hat, gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.  Ich denke aber nicht dass sie twich mit Yt verbinden obwohl es recht logisch erscheinen würde. Mal schauen, aber sobald google da seine Finger im spiel hat wird es bestimmt nicht sonderlich gut für die Plattform sein, obwohl das auch wieder definitons Sache ist.


 
Zum Glück kann man ja nicht den Streamer seiner Wahl unterstützen, indem man ihn abonniert - oh Moment mal...


----------



## DerFanBoy (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Schade, ich hoffe dass da kein Malheur mit der GEMA passiert.
Dann wars das nämlich mit TaKeTV. 
Aber ich glaube nicht dass Google es riskiert sich so krass in die Kritik ziehen zu lassen.


----------



## SaftSpalte (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

ich find das okay!  

1 milla !  ein schnäppchen!  der ein oder andere mitarbeiter von Google fährt dann morgen Lambo


----------



## Systox (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Schade, echt schade.

Meiner Meinung nach, ist das ein Rückschritt für Twitch.
Ich glaube kaum, dass Twitch im Moment nur annähernd 1 Milliarde $ abwirft, d.h. Google wird einiges auf der Twitch-Seite 
adaptieren um diese 1 Milliarde schnellst möglich wieder rein zu holen und ordentlich Gewinn zu erzielen.

Sprich, es geht auf Kosten der Streamer und Viewer, in Form von Werbung etc. .


----------



## matty2580 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Google wächst immer schneller, und wird langsam zu einem Weltkonzern.
Auch Facebook ist auf großer Einkaufstour.

Am Ende hat nur der Verbrauchen den "Schaden" durch diese Konzentration.
Und bis das die Verbraucher erkennen, ist es schon längst zu spät.

Und wer jetzt auf irgendwelche Kartellämter hofft, muss zusehen wie sie versagen. Wie so oft...


----------



## Systox (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Google wächst immer schneller, und *wird langsam* zu einem Weltkonzern.


Sure?

Sie sind schon ein riesiger Weltkonzern.
Solche Konzerne haben mehr Macht bzw. betreiben/beeinflussen die Politik in allen Ländern mehr als die Politiker selbst,
denn wer das Geld hat, bestimmt wie schon alt bekannt, wie der Hase läuft.


----------



## matty2580 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Über die Definition von "Weltkonzern" möchte ich mich jetzt nicht streiten.
Am Ende hat die Wirtschaft die Politik schon längst im Sack, wie du es schon selbst erkannt hast.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. Mai 2014)

Ich denke Weltkonzern ist der falsche Begriff, Skynet wäre wohl angebrachter^^


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2014)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> Dieses Google... es ist überall und nervt nur noch.



Google IST das Internet!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Mai 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Google IST das Internet!


 Kann man wohl so sagen, das Internet ist eigentlich ein Monopol großer Firmen oder zumindest auf dem besten Weg dorthin.


----------



## dn1987p (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Und adieu Streaming über Twitch in Deutschland . 

YouTube erlaubt jedem Live-Streaming
ZDF: Youtube Live kann in Deutschland nicht starten - Golem.de


----------



## keinnick (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*



Seabound schrieb:


> Google IST das Internet!


 
Nein. Die machen das ganze Ding nur halbwegs "durchsuchbar".


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*



dn1987p schrieb:


> Und adieu Streaming über Twitch in Deutschland .
> 
> YouTube erlaubt jedem Live-Streaming
> ZDF: Youtube Live kann in Deutschland nicht starten - Golem.de


 
Die Artikel sind uralt.


----------



## dn1987p (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Die Artikel sind uralt.


 
Der erste ist knapp ein halbes Jahr alt...


----------



## NetzNinja (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Je mehr google sich einverleibt, umso mehr denke ich über mein onlineverhalten nach... klingt vielleicht komisch - ist es auch


----------



## Contor (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

na mal sehen was das für Twitch bedeutet. Ich hoffe mal es ändert sich nichts daran.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mir auch schwer vorstellen dass Google da großartig eingreift da es ja momentan eine der am schnellsten steigenden Seiten ist. Ist zwar vom Hosten her aufwendiger als YT, denke ich, aber dafür auch irgendwo ertragreicher. Warum ein laufendes System grundlegend ändern? Ich denke sie wollen ja nicht willkürlich die Seite zerstören^^


----------



## Systox (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Warum ein laufendes System grundlegend ändern? Ich denke sie wollen ja nicht willkürlich die Seite zerstören^^


 
Das nicht, aber Geld verdienen, wie jedes Profit orientiertes Unternehmen.
Daher werden sie die Seite so ausbauen, um möglichst viel Gewinn damit zu erzielen.

Sprich die Kuh melken bis nichts mehr geht.


----------



## AMD4EVA (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

schade das nächste was ich nichtmehr nutzen kann
(Ich hasse google)


----------



## othm (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Google Kauft Twitch.tv für 1 Milliarde $*

Erst einmal abwarten was mit twitch jetzt wirklich passiert..


----------

